

Author of 19 consecutive #1 NYT best-sellers reveals his tricks of the trade - cdvonstinkpot
https://www.masterclass.com/classes/james-patterson-teaches-writing?utm_source=Paid&utm_medium=Facebook&utm_term=Aq-Prospecting&utm_content=Link&utm_campaign=JP

======
gernig
James Patterson also reveals how to make even more money with catchy headlines

